
An Interview with Martin Scorsese: Faith, Film and 'Silence' - prismatic
https://www.commonwealmagazine.org/interview-martin-scorsese
======
kickingvegas
Counterpoint: "‘Silence’: Scorsese’s Flawed, Frustrating White Savior Tries to
Save Japan From Itself"
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/12/18/silence-
sco...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/12/18/silence-scorsese-s-
flawed-frustrating-white-savior-tries-to-save-japan-from-itself.html)

~~~
FreedomToCreate
This piece seems to have its own agenda than just critiquing the film.

------
michaelsbradley
Also worthwhile is Amy Welborn's recently published reflection on Endo's
novel. She wrote it in anticipation of the film's theatrical release:

 _Reading_ Silence _for the first time_

[http://www.catholicworldreport.com/Item/5281/reading_isilenc...](http://www.catholicworldreport.com/Item/5281/reading_isilencei_for_the_first_time.aspx)

